# info on adoption



## Ju_bubbs

I'm just looking for some info from anyone who has been there, done it etc!

To cut a long story short my youngest son's father has not been around since his birth, he is now 6, and for the last 4/5 years my ex partner (father of my 2 older children) has raised him as his own, and as far as my ex and son are concerened, they ARE father and son.

We've discussed the idea of my ex adopting him several times.. but I've never really got round to finding out how to go about it, or anything. Would it be more difficult since my ex and I are not together etc? What are the steps in the process, and what happens kinda thing!?

Any information would be brilliant!


----------



## billy2mm

i think its best you seek advice from a family solicitor hun - they will guide you through the process but if your sons bio dad doesnt consent then you would need to go to court to get his parental consent removed.

hope that helps :flower:


----------



## CareBear

Contact your local authority and they will be able to give you information but I think you would have to be together for him to adopt your son, but I may be wrong. If I remember I will ask around on Monday and let you know (I work for an adoption agency).


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh thank you carebaear, that would be great! I didn't really want to get anyone official involved just yet, as we wanted to find out if it was even possible since we're not together, before we discussed it in finer detail.

billy2mm, I did look into that a couple of years ago. His bio father is on his birth certificate, so he automatically has parental rights, I looked into getting this removed when I suddenly realised one day that he could now,a fter 7 years of absence turn u and have a say over things that really have nothing to do with him, or even try and get access/custody, which my son would hate!
I dont know if its changed now, coz like i said, this was 2-3 years ago.. but i did find that i could easily get it removed since the courts pretty much base ther decision on 3 point. How much physical support/contact the father has had with the child, how much financial support he has given, and I cant remember the 3rd thing... but I could answer absolutely zero to all 3 of them, so should be a simple process!


----------

